# What do you do for a living?



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

....what each of us does for a living without having to mention names of companies etc. (I know some feel a bit uncomfortable being too specific about their personal lives and that's to be respected). I for one work M-F as a senior branch office administrator for an investment company (with the way the stock market has been lately, it's a crazy place to be!) and on Saturdays I work at my party/candy store, Grand Celebrations.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My hubby is older and twice retired. He prefers that I do not work outside of our home so we are free to travel, etc. So I am a stay at home mommy to my Sassy girl. I do a little volunteering here and there, I work during crunch periods (Jan--March) on Monday and Friday mornings (just the 2 mornings) at Weight Watchers. I am what they call the 2nd person at the front desk. I weight people in and sign them up for membership. Classes are only 1.5 hrs. (total from when we get there, have class, finish paper work) but it gets me out of the house. They have asked me to become a Leader (person who conducts the meeting) and have a couple of "At Work" sessions. That could be fun, but I don't want to haul all of those products around in my car, so I have declined. 

Before I married Mr. Wonderful I was in Marketing. I worked for an international company that makes their own products. Heck.....I don't care if you know the name :HistericalSmiley: Bombardier. They make ski-doos, sea-doos, lear jets, etc. They used to have their own mortgage company and financed their own products, and some high risk loans. Anyway, they closed their operation here in Jacksonville right after I got married. Soooooooo I guess all that worked out good for me. 

I guess I am what you call retired....not because of age....but because life is good.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a product regulatory coordinator in the legal department of a large company. It's an administrative assistant type position. I've been working for more than 30 years and hope retirement will be possible in next 2 or 3 years (if I make it that long). But if I'm to keep Ricky in the life style to which he has become accumtomed, then I've got to hang in there for a while! :biggrin:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I work at a Big 4 Accounting Firm (ha, that narrows it down to 4 places I could work ). I am in audit, and no I don't do taxes :smilie_tischkante: Right now is our busy season because I am on a 12/31 year end client that will release earnings in a few weeks, so this is my pleasure while I am at work from 8am-11pm. Luckily this won't last too long, and thank goodness for hubby!! He is in law school and can be home taking care of the pups during this time of the year. When hubby is out of law school, I will get back to you on my "living" LOL (and it won't be something that requires 11PM nights). Although, I must say this job isn't as horrible as it sounds, the firm is awesome. We are just trying to get through our hard working years so we can be like Pat- retired with our fur babies!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I worked for Navistar Financial (International Trucks) in the finance department for 30 years before they moved away and I retired at 49 years old with a small pension. I enjoyed three years of retirement, but then took a bookkeeping job on Long Beach Island. It's part time 3/4 of the year - but way too busy during the summer :smmadder: Can you believe I live at the beach and I'm usually too tired to even get there in the summer!!!!

But life is still good. :thumbsup:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I work at a large law firm and am the Legal Secretary for our Legal Investigator. I am also a Receptionist. I've been working at law firms for about 8 yrs or so now and really like it-there always seems to be something interesting going on. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I work as a creative group head in an advertising and design firm called Ogilvy. In my spare time a design and produce dog carriers called HotDog bags. I love being creative and working with great colour combinations. My dream job would be to be on one of those home or self make over shows.

Sue


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm a General Contractor and Roofing Contractor and own my own business....so i get to boss men around all day. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Where do I sign up for that job? :HistericalSmiley: (bossing men around)



> I'm a General Contractor and Roofing Contractor and own my own business....so i get to boss men around all day. :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:[/B]


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I own my own business, I teach gymnastics to student ages 3 up, I have done this for 38 years, not bad for a summer job when I was in high school...lol
I added an embroidery business when my daughter started school (she is the youngest of 4) to fill the time during the day.. now the 2 oldest boys are married, the next son is in college as is my daughter, I take Kruze to work with me every day, he loves my students and they love him, when class starts he sleeps in a lawn chair, close to me, while i work with the kids. I feel very fortunate, as i can work but still be close to home, my studio is on the same property as our home.







:aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am an Ecologist (and anything under that umbrella - field biologist, biologist, plant physiological ecologist) during the summers I run the undergraduate programs at a field station, where I organize 20 or so undergrads lives for the summer and they keep me young by hanging out in the field with me. I work at home mostly during the fall and spring semesters (as it's a bit nippy to be playing outside and most of the plants are dormant). The boys attend research meetings at the field station with me - but when it's brutally hot and the rattlesnakes are out they stay home.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am a CPA at a small accounting firm. I am a total nut...I LOVE tax season and cant stand the rest of the year. I have been at the same job for 6 years. I am hoping to be "retired" in the next year or two as my husband and I are hoping to start a family then and I would like to be a stay at home mom. The good thing is, my office is very small so I have the pleasure of being able to bring Bentley to work with me on Fridays! :aktion033: He loves going to work with this mommy!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I teach 8th grade language and coach the junior high cheerleaders.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm the manager of my family hotel-restaurant.
I'm in charge of the hotel while my brother takes care of the restaurant.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I am a CPA at a small accounting firm. I am a total nut...I LOVE tax season and cant stand the rest of the year. I have been at the same job for 6 years. I am hoping to be "retired" in the next year or two as my husband and I are hoping to start a family then and I would like to be a stay at home mom. The good thing is, my office is very small so I have the pleasure of being able to bring Bentley to work with me on Fridays! :aktion033: He loves going to work with this mommy![/B]


The CPA exam is killer, I am 50% finished. Won't get anything done during busy season though!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I am a domestic engineer, lol. I'm a stay-at-home mom to two, beautiful girlies. One is in 3rd grade, the other in Kindergarten (which is 1/2 day). When the little one is in full day school next fall I may look for something parttime. We'll see.

Before kids I worked for the Dept of Defense (DoD) at Hanscom AFB MA as a contractor for a small, systems eingineering company. I was a Data & Configuration manager. Basically worked along w/ the engineers and made sure everything they did was documented and audited to gov't standards. The job itself was boring as h*ll, but the environment was really exciting. And I got to travel a lot. And work with all men, which was very nice (I got spoiled). Maybe someday I will go back there--I'd love to, but not until the kids are old enough. I'd like to stay home with them as long as I (financially) am able. They are young for such a short time. I volunteer in their schools (both are in separate schools), I do the class parties, etc. I'll keep on doing that until they are too embarassed to want me around. If and when I do work parttime I'm thinking of looking for something at one of their schools...

I like reading about what everyone does. It tells you a lot about people!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am the Human Resources Director at a continuing care retirement community (CCRC), the kind that has homes, apartments, assisted living and a nursing home. I have also worked in acute care (hospitals) and psychiatric care in HR. I like this best because I can bring Tanner to work. My goal in life to have Pat's stay-at-home-retirement-job!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well .... when I lived in Australia, I worked in advertising for USP Needham back then - (Ogilvy & Mather were our tight competition) .. lol

I got married and moved to Michigan, spend 13 years as a stay at home mum ... working seasonal for my husbands family business (retail jewellery)

We moved to California to get away from the cold - we opened our own jewellery store and have been working crazy hours but a least I can be on the computer all day at work.

Hopefully, we are going to sell the store in the coming months as we are moving on from the industry to do some commercial retail stuff - I never really liked it but I was grinning and bearing it all these years !! Sales are becoming tough after the internet - people are becoming ruder ... plus the risk of being robbed ... it scares me to death after a couple of attempts in Michigan ... :new_shocked: 

So, I will be looking forward to travelling once we are free from the 7 day a week job - 10am-9pm ... you have no idea !!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am a teacher. I worked in a large Catholic school for 10 years as a 3rd and then 4th grade teacher. I quit in June because I reaaaallllly needed a change... I wasn't happy with some of the things that were going on. I knew that I wanted to continue working in education, but I wasn't sure where or in what capacity. Then I got Harry... the thought of leaving him all day when he was still pretty sick just didn't work for me. So... luckily the public school in my town, only 5 minutes away, offered me a part-time position as special education in class support. I work with special needs kids in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd grade. On some days, they ask me to sub for other teachers in the mornings... but my regular hours are in the afternoon. I earned my Master's in education in May and I swore I would never go back to school again... it seemed to take forever to finish that degree!!!... but I am back in school again working towards my certification in special education. Since Harry is doing much better and he's approaching his first birthday (2/10), I think I'll be looking for a full-time position next year... hopefully something will open up in the school I'm currently in since I really enjoy working there and don't want to leave. Debbie


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Everyone already knows what I do for a living.  Before that I did cake decorating and I also did a little wedding planning and way before that I worked at a bookstore for years. I love what I do now more than anything and one day I hope to own an actual store. I've got alot of dresses to make before that can happen though.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am a political consultant. Most recently I was in NH for the primary. Right now, my focus is on the NJ primary on Feb. 5. If you live in a "Super Tuesday" state, please don't forget to vote! BTW, I won't name the candidate but she's going to win the election!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I am a creative director/ art director in advertising. In a very long, sometimes too long, career I worked for some of the best small creative boutique agencies in the country, not to mention a short stint in the middle east. I started my own freelance business a while back so I could spend more time with my fur baby as well as travel the world and do the things I'm passionate about... skiing and now hanging with my husband and my Moxie.
I also am in the process of starting my own snack food brand. Keep a look out!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

The CPA exam is killer, I am 50% finished. Won't get anything done during busy season though!!
[/QUOTE]


Yes it is. I am hate to admit, but I did not pass all parts on the first try. I had take one part over again! Thankfully, I signed up for one of those classes to take before each part! I am glad to be done with that!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I teach literature and writing. I've taught in high schools and universities, and I've taught gifted and at-risk students. I enjoy what I do, but lately I'm desperate for time to pursue creative interests. This year I'm working an overload because of circumstances at work, so I don't have as much time as I'd like to write (which I love) and read (I feel a little out of touch with the world of literature).

I've become absolutely obsessed with cooking, so on weekends I go shopping for gorgeous ingredients at specialty stores (never mind boring old shoes and bags!) and whip up fabulous meals. It's amazing what you can cook with a glass of wine in one hand!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> My goal in life to have Pat's stay-at-home-retirement-job![/B]


Marti you are so funny. :HistericalSmiley: I think I had more free time when I worked. I stay busy most of the time. I don't understand these people who retire and then are bored. :new_shocked: I don't have enough hours in my day to do all the things I like to do. If Tanner needs to retire before you, just send him on down. He can take up my time....like Sassy :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I am a political consultant. Most recently I was in NH for the primary. Right now, my focus is on the NJ primary on Feb. 5. If you live in a "Super Tuesday" state, please don't forget to vote! BTW, I won't name the candidate but she's going to win the election!


That sounds like a great job! I'm a big political junkie; I always have been, but it's increased since I started dating a political scientist many years ago. Even though I live in Canada and love Canadian politics, I follow US politics quite closely.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Fun thread!

I'm a nurse but haven't worked in years. I worked in the ER.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I am a asst. teacher for my mom's home daycare which is prettyy arggh at times, but right now it is nice because they are napping :innocent: *


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

"It's amazing what you can cook with a glass of wine in one hand!"

Isn't that the truth! Do you ever post your recipes on the recipe thread?


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know If I every found my true calling in life.......but heres what I have done.

I spent my early years in high school in the cosmetology program. That was how I was going to put my self through collage in the nursing field. Well nursing collage was short lived because some counselor told me the nursing field would be filled up by the year 1998 and I should look for another field. Argh! as we all know that was not true.

Medicine was my true love so I decided on Med school. Well, that down fall was I got married and with in a few years dropped out for family reasons.

Over the years I continued to cut hair, got a divorce and found the love of my life who was an Irrigator. I fell in love with this Male dominated field and I too got my irrigators license. I work with my husband in our business, I still cut hair two-three days a week. 

Over the last ten years I have become involved in raising Maltese hence the Fab 5.....This has spawn my new interest Goldenpooch.com.

I have some other hobbies such as Doing flowers for weddings, and mentoring young adults.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm a branch manager for a national credit union. I've being doing this kind of work for over 20 years. Sometime this year I hope to retire. Hubby has been semi-retired for a number of years, and we would like to spend more time travelling. As I write this, I chuckle since I spend a good bit of time travelling now for work and fun. Due to circumstances beyod my control, my office will be closing in the next few months, and although I have guaranteed a job, I think I'm over it. I'm going to visit Pat and find out what she does all day :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm still a student


does that count?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I teach 8th grade language and *coach the junior high cheerleaders.*[/B]


Wow, that is GREAT!!! I was a cheerleader for 8 years and LOVED it!!! Back home I was "Krystal the cheerleader!" LOL...


I am a full time student studying business. I think I may want to go into marketing, but not too sure! I also work part-time selling cosmetics! AND I am a full time mommy to Mia :biggrin: which is the BEST job of all!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a morning preschool program which I run (teach/direct) from my home four mornings a week and I'm a stay at home mom in the afternoons and a nonpaid folk singer some evenings at local venues.

Wolfie and Shep and our rabbit Clover are home with me during the day. The two dogs are in their seperate dog rooms during 'work' time and the rabbit is in a pen next to Wolfie's.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is my 34th year of teaching 2nd grade. Today is our 100th day and the children are out of wack today.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I work in retail in Customer Service. I worked in Personnel for 8 of my 13 years with the same company and i really like the Customer Service versus Personnel. I'm also a student and have worked and volunteered at No Kill Shelters. I really do love working with animals and am currently thinking about starting a Pet Sitting business. I was going to go to school to be a Vet Tech, but don't think i could handle giving shots. People that know me know how much i love animals and are surprised that i have never thought of a Pet Sittying business before. :biggrin:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*I am a full time student studying English w/ a Creative Writing concentration....I have an internship with the university literary journal and I also work at a Gelato/Bar/Coffee shop in the "Old Town" area of my city....oh! oh! and I'm full time mom to Biggles...haha*


I started the exact same thread (awhile ago before you joined I think  ) and got some really good responses...if you wanna look*
it's neat how many different qualities everyone has...

The other Work Thread


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

When I was in high school, I wanted to be a lawyer. I even got voted as "most likely to be the first woman president." LOL! I got a part-time job at a small local law firm after high school, decided that it wasn't the way I wanted to go. I spent some time working at a floral shop, then got my first REAL job. I began as a bank teller for a small community bank. Over the next 6 years, I held several different positions throughout the bank, bookkeeper, accounts payable, customer service rep, teller, and cd/ira rep. After hubby got a job that required a move, I quit work to stay with the kids. Then money got tight, I got a job at a daycare handling their after-school program. I then became sick, and left that job. I then got a part-time job with a Magazine Marketing/Merchandising firm. That was the best! It was flex time, and so nice to be able to make my own schedule. Now that we have moved yet again, I had to quit my previous job, and just got another part-time job with RGIS (inventory counter). I am not sure what I think about it yet. I just received a schedule, and there are two mornings next week that I am supposed to meet the team @ 4:15 AM. I don't go to sleep until 2 or 3. So, I am a little worried at how this is going to all work out.
I am a full-time student (distance learning program), and will graduate in May with a Bachelors in Accounting. So, you accounting people, what kind of job would you recommend while I continue towards my Masters in Accounting and taking the CPA exam? And, no, I am not looking forward to taking that 14 hour test...


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh such an interesting thread, especially for us new members! What a diverse bunch we are.

I am currently a library assistant which means I do almost everything a librarian would do but get paid less LOL! I am studying for my Masters through distance learning. 
Before that i was an animal trainer working on the Las Vegas strip doing a bird show, also taking care of some of the large aquariums there (including having to scuba dive them). I also worked for Wayne Newton as his animal trainer for a while, including appearing in his Christmas show on the strip with the penguins (who i miss like mad). So that was my fun and crazy portion of my career. Nowadays I need better benefits LOL!


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I am a payroll/traffic clerk at an assembly plant for one of the country's largest freight trailer manufacturers. I do the payroll for as high as 420 people every week, we just had massive layoffs during last year and beginning of this year so I'm down to 225 people to do checks for. I also track the production of the trailers from the time they start being assembled to the time they get shipped to the customer. I've been at this company for almost 15 years now. I like the challenges the job can bring, and sometimes it's just downright boring.

Rita


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

In the 80's I worked in an optical lab making glasses for doctors all around the Wilmingtion area then we moved to the Raleigh NC area. I didn't work for 6 months but when I did go back to work, I decided I wanted the retail side of it and I went to work for a group of doctors and worked for them for about almost 2 years. Then they downsized and I was the low woman and I was let go. I then went to work for Carolina Contact Lens where gas perm contacts were made, hated it. They let me go and I was so excited!! So off to school I go to become a licensed optician in 1989, graduating in 1992. getting my license, which was hard. I work for 2 doctors in Raleigh and have been with them for 11 years. I do hope to retire soon and return to Wilmington where my family is.


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Interior Designer for about 30+ or- years, currently not working since Christmas, thinking about a home
business doing fancy scrapbooks for families, pets, etc.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

This is my 10th year as a Teacher. I teach 5th grade Math! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: Honestly, I love it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am a full time student and maltese owner. :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm an electrical engineer and work at a large company whose name I shall NOT mention...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=506002
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brooke, I took the CPA exam years ago (1990) when we weren't even allowed to use a calculator, and the exam was 19 hours long over 2 1/2 days. Obviously, I'm a CPA and own my own (very small) practice.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am a full time student majoring in business. I work part time as the secretary/bookeeper for my dad who owns an air conditioning, heating, and electrical business. And I also work for myself (LOL) maintaining my online website where I sell my handmade dog bows. And on top of all of that I am mommy to Bailey Grace! (which is my favorite job!)


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> I've become absolutely obsessed with cooking, so on weekends I go shopping for gorgeous ingredients at specialty stores (never mind boring old shoes and bags!) and whip up fabulous meals. It's amazing what you can cook with a glass of wine in one hand![/B]



Do you relate somehow to my husband? He loves to cook. He gets especialy creative when he drinks his red wine. :biggrin:


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

I work with my husband for our small consruction business. He's GC, and I do bookkeeping. Because it's so slow right now I can spent all my time with my furbaby. We're getting very spoiled. :chili:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

As most of you know, I am a hairdresser and I've been in this industry for 6 years. I love it, but in the fall I am going back to school for Vet Tech. I am excited and hope that the current drama in my life has ironed out by then so I can focus solely on my school work. Hair is a great fast money business... I think I really grew as a person during my salon time, I used to be soooo shy and I'm still shy, but now I have a backbone and I have learned to say no!!! Which is reallly important. :biggrin:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> *I am a full time student studying English w/ a Creative Writing concentration....I have an internship with the university literary journal and I also work at a Gelato/Bar/Coffee shop in the "Old Town" area of my city....oh! oh! and I'm full time mom to Biggles...haha*
> 
> 
> I started the exact same thread (awhile ago before you joined I think  ) and got some really good responses...if you wanna look*
> ...


Thank you. I thought this was familiar. Glad to know I'm not losing it. lol Still, I'm enjoying this thread, especially since there's so many newby's here.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I work at a rapidly growing sports agency/marketing company. I work in our consulting division as a marketing coordinator. I work on sponsorships and promotions for a large wireless company. They're mainly sports related, but we've done music in previous years, and I hope we get back to that. My dream job would be to own my own bakery, preferably right on the beach.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think everyone knows im a vet...only been one for 2 yrs this may. my three P's come to work with me every day as the clinic mascots. i am one of two full time veterinarians and two other part timers. my favorite things are dermatology and surgery. i love my job and wouldnt trade it for the world. when im ready and my boss is ready she plans to one day transfer the torch to me and i will be the owner...but that may be a while b/c i have no money to buy it from her lol.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an engineering degree and now I am a Management Consultant for a large world wide firm. I help fortnue 500 companies get richer


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This thread is great! 

I'm an executive assistant to a 3 member board of directors of an association in the maritime industry who work on the lower Mississippi River. We are often in the news locally and not in a very flattering light, so I shall not name names, but will say our local newspaper sucks - if you were a local you could probably figure it out. 
We have over 100 members - most of whom are just a little bit crazy. :new_shocked: They have to be to do what they do.
I love this job. I do a lot of work with political matters and have gotten to know people in the maritime industry and in our state's political arena. It's something new at work every day. 
I pray every day I can keep this job until I retire - only 20 more years to go!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> This is my 10th year as a Teacher. I teach 5th grade Math! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: Honestly, I love it :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]



I have a fifth grader who let's just say "dislikes" math .. :brownbag: like her mum !!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Im a graphic designer and electronic systems desiger for the Treasury Department. What that means is I design fun things and also design softwear for a major Treasury financial system. I have worked in the same agency for 29 years and love it. Some days can be challenging but all in all it is a great place to work.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=506053
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely . . . there's something about red wine in the kitchen!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I go to school full time at the community college here. I also work part time at Jc Penney in the Fine Jewelry department.




> I am a full time student studying business. I think I may want to go into marketing, but not too sure! I also work part-time selling cosmetics! AND I am a full time mommy to Mia :biggrin: which is the BEST job of all!![/B]


I'm also a full business student. Its actually Small Business Management and Marketing. Basically I will have the knowledge to start my own business when I'm finished. I don't plan on doing that I rather be over qualified and work for someone else after college for a while. 



> As most of you know, I am a hairdresser and I've been in this industry for 6 years. I love it, but in the fall I am going back to school for Vet Tech. I am excited and hope that the current drama in my life has ironed out by then so I can focus solely on my school work. Hair is a great fast money business... I think I really grew as a person during my salon time, I used to be soooo shy and I'm still shy, but now I have a backbone and I have learned to say no!!! Which is reallly important. :biggrin:[/B]


Wow that is soooo cool Andrea! Good Luck!


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I just stumbled across this thread and thought I'd add mine too!

I'm a CPA, but I work in private industry, I am the conroller for a Radio Company. I absolutely LOVE my job and the people I work with. But, I must confess, I LOVE TAXES!!! I need to find a VITA center here that I can volunteer at to get my fix!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I also just saw it so ill add mine.....I am the practice manager for an ophthalmology office where my husband is one of the doctors (during the day) at night : ) I am a mommy to my son bryant my two babies (Icy and Snowy) and a housewife (which is what I love the most)


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

It's fun to see what we are all doing besides being personal servants to Malts! 

I am a retired nurse. I worked Pediatrics for many years and then moved to Neonatal Intensive Care Nursery. I absolutely loved my tiny preemies!
Now I help my husband. He has an Iowa-based business, but we have clients from other states, also. He helps student-athletes (girls and boys in all sports) obtain college scholarships. It is very rewarding, because we get to work with very talented kids and help them get opportunities they wouldn't have otherwise. Especially in today's economy, if they can graduate from college without having huge student loans to repay, their lives will be much easier.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

add me to the list of teachers  

i teach high school english and history... i'm still very new though and in my 2nd year of teaching. haha a lot of my students look older than i look... oh well


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am a loan officer at wells fargo home mortgage -- and have been doing mortgages since 1991 and yes i am starving now -lol


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Retired City Secretary- I retired 5 yrs ago after 30 yrs at the same city.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

well my "job" is a "volunteer" based type thing. I am a member of the AmeriCoprs program. I am assigned to a High School here in San Antonio helping in the Career Center. There, the seniors do their college stuff, filling out apps, FAFSA, all that good stuff. i love my job. i get paid MONTHLY which sucks, but i do get mileage reiembursment which helps a little. i go to school full time, I will soon be a certified EC-6th grade teacher. i hope to teach 1st or 6th! 

and i am a two-time mommy to CupCake the little white one and Muffin the brown one.. lol


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jan 16 2008, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=506011


> I am a domestic engineer, lol. I'm a stay-at-home mom to two, beautiful girlies. One is in 3rd grade, the other in Kindergarten (which is 1/2 day). When the little one is in full day school next fall I may look for something parttime. We'll see.
> 
> Before kids I worked for the Dept of Defense (DoD) at Hanscom AFB MA as a contractor for a small, systems eingineering company. I was a Data & Configuration manager. Basically worked along w/ the engineers and made sure everything they did was documented and audited to gov't standards. The job itself was boring as h*ll, but the environment was really exciting. And I got to travel a lot. And work with all men, which was very nice (I got spoiled). Maybe someday I will go back there--I'd love to, but not until the kids are old enough. I'd like to stay home with them as long as I (financially) am able. They are young for such a short time. I volunteer in their schools (both are in separate schools), I do the class parties, etc. I'll keep on doing that until they are too embarassed to want me around. If and when I do work parttime I'm thinking of looking for something at one of their schools...
> 
> I like reading about what everyone does. It tells you a lot about people![/B]



I'm an electrical engineer for a large defense company and my normal day is making the Configuration Management people loose their minds, but slowly enough that they do not realize it is happening....


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I work for an equipment rental company. We rent everything from hammer drills and chainsaws, to big John Deere Backhoes and Tractors. I work in Accounting, do the Accounts Payables. So I crunch numbers all day, and mess around with spreadsheets, invoices, purchase orders, insurance, etc... And at the end of the week, I spend all the company's money!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I work in IT Project Management - well, for 2 more days anyway - then I'm taking the summer off to be a SAHM to my fur-kids, and I cannot wait!! :chili: I'll think about getting a new job in Feb next year .... maybe 

Its a crazy time to be voluntarily unemployed I know, but I REALLY need a time-out! My little time out will be self funded, I'm not relying on any handouts, so I feel good about it!

I don't even know if I will go back into Project Management next year .... I have no clue what I will do - and I like it like that!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am also in the accounting field. I work as a finance manager at an insurance company. My areas include Accts Payable, Agent commissions and budget...We spend the money that is left after paying our claims... LOL... Not Really. 

Lexie and Krystal are my prozac to keep me from working all the time. And I love SM. I have learned so much here.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Nov 18 2008, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673057


> add me to the list of teachers
> 
> i teach high school english and history... i'm still very new though and in my 2nd year of teaching. haha a lot of my students look older than i look... oh well [/B]



How do you like the teaching profession? My son is a senior in high school and wants to teach high school or college level English someday. I'm grateful he wants nothing to do with the health care field after witnessing me (an RN) work holidays/weekends and seldom get to sit down to eat!! :sweatdrop: Of course teaching can be another overworked underpaid profession too


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a fun thread, I just noticed it today too. I worked in the high tech industry for 20 years - first as a programmer in application development for large companies and/or government agencies. Eventually I went into the sales field and sold enterprise software. I burned out badly, hubby told me to quit and take some time off. That was almost 2 1/2 years ago and he hasn't let me go back to work since. But I love not working and staying home to care for hubby, home and fluffy babies. Occassionally I do some volunteer work and also teach one of my favorite hobbies (fire dancing).


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I am a Junior in college studying early childhood. I work at the YMCA preschool a couple of mornings a week and an after school child care program at my old elementary/highschool. During the summer, I work at a recreation program for children as well. I love getting paid to play with little kids, it's the best!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't work :w00t: I am still a stay at home mom to 3 boys 17, 14 and 8 and I like it that way!
My husband used to own a restaurant but he sold it last year, he now works for a Big food distributor 
he is district manager of Metro New York :biggrin:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

When my children were small, I was a private music instructor. I was able to be home with my kids all day and taught in the afternoon and evenings. 

For the past 12 years I have been an Administrative Services Officer for a large University. My Center works with low-income, first generation students - middle school through post grad. Our goal is to help guide these underrepresented students to college, keep them in college, and then encourage them to obtain a PhD. It's very rewarding work!


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I am a college student soon to be a social studies teacher (I graduate in December). I currently work on the weekends as a cashier. I will be glad to finally have my degree and hopefully get a job teaching and leave the cashier world.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I work for the state in the Human Resources field as an HR Information Systems Specialist....yeah I know - BORING. Been there too long to leave (28 years) and looking forward to retirement someday. I never had the opportunity to go to college so I pretty much had to earn my stripes and pay my dues to get to where I am. I work full-time tuesday thru friday and absolutely love having mondays off. I have two skin kids - one daughter who is a junior in college studying nursing and a son who is a junior in high school who wants to be a doctor.... so maybe retirement may have to wait a bit longer. I'm your typical cheerleading/soccer mom- my daughter still cheers for an all-star team and my husband and I travel with her to all of her competitions & my son plays soccer all-year-round.

I envy all of you who get to stay home with their furkids during the day. My Monday's are known as "Bianca and Mommy" day and I love spending the day together just the two of us.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I teach Composition I and II for a local college. I'm just finishing my first semester and very relieved I love teaching. I was worried I wouldn't lol


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I work as an aircraft dispatcher in Orlando and have been in the aviation industry for 15 years.


----------

